# moving budgie to different areas of the house



## FeatheredFriends90 (8 mo ago)

So fingers crossed today I'll be getting a male budgie from a breeder (first time from a breeder). Now he will mainly be staying in my bedroom as this is the room I spend most of my time in.

However when I'm at work I want to move his cage downstairs so he has my mam and dad for company and he can get used to other people. I want to get him fully tame (unlike my other budgie) and get him used to other people and different sights and sounds.

My last budgie was semi tame. I could get her to step up but she would never hang out with me and if anyone else walked in my room she would freak out.


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

It's best not to move them for their first couple of weeks, to let them fully settle in and become comfortable with the environment. I moved out two weeks ago and originally I wanted the birds in their own bird room, but I spend most of my time in the living room, so I've kept them out here with me. Now that they've warmed up to the apartment, I'll start moving them to their bird room until they get used to it.

So for your new bird, I'd suggest leaving him in the living room so he's used to all the sights and sounds, and covering him at night for his bedtime. After he's settled in, you can start making it his routine to have him in your bedroom with you after work, and in the living room during the day. At first, he'll be scared, but he'll quickly adapt as it becomes his regular routine.


----------



## FeatheredFriends90 (8 mo ago)

ChickWas said:


> It's best not to move them for their first couple of weeks, to let them fully settle in and become comfortable with the environment. I moved out two weeks ago and originally I wanted the birds in their own bird room, but I spend most of my time in the living room, so I've kept them out here with me. Now that they've warmed up to the apartment, I'll start moving them to their bird room until they get used to it.
> 
> So for your new bird, I'd suggest leaving him in the living room so he's used to all the sights and sounds, and covering him at night for his bedtime. After he's settled in, you can start making it his routine to have him in your bedroom with you after work, and in the living room during the day. At first, he'll be scared, but he'll quickly adapt as it becomes his regular routine.


I'm just worried he will end up more bonded to my parents if I keep him in the living room during the day as like I said when I'm not at work I'm in my bedroom. It's also harder to let him out as the backdoor has to be open for our dogs.

And say I decided to keep him in my bedroom for a few weeks then start moving him to the living room he may be on his own for upto 8 hours a day


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

I'm gonna be honest with you, I don't understand people who put something like bonding above the welfare of the animal. The bird being in the living room means he's not subjected to quiet boredom for 8 hours of the day, 5 days a week. Chances are, if he becomes "bonded" to your parents, he'll be bonded to all of you. The familiarity and comfort he feels with them will pass over to you. Even if it didn't, for me personally, it's a no brainer to put the bird somewhere he'll experience entertainment and companionship. The plus side is, him being exposed to your parents during the days will make him become used to humans in general, which will make earning his trust easier.

Though that being said, a spanner was thrown in the works when you mentioned dogs. You need to make 200% sure that wherever the bird cage is, is absolutely impossible for the dogs to jump up and reach. Even if you're certain it's impossible for the dogs to get to him, you need to triple check. Too many posts on this forums about birds being bitten or killed by pets.

The door being open for the dogs isn't a big deal (in terms of it's a small change you can make when budgie is having out of cage time). We never let our dogs free roam in and out of the garden, we'd let them out during specific times of the day, but I suppose if it's what you and your family are used to. I don't know how willing your parents would be to upend their routine and only open the door when the dogs are allowed to go out and the bird is in the cage. Either way, there'll be zero out of cage time for the first few weeks as he acclimates, so it's not an issue at the moment. As time goes on, I'm sure you and your parents will figure out a routine, when you let him out, you can put the dogs in another room or close them out in the garden to let the bird be safe to roam.


----------



## FeatheredFriends90 (8 mo ago)

ChickWas said:


> I'm gonna be honest with you, I don't understand people who put something like bonding above the welfare of the animal. The bird being in the living room means he's not subjected to quiet boredom for 8 hours of the day, 5 days a week. Chances are, if he becomes "bonded" to your parents, he'll be bonded to all of you. The familiarity and comfort he feels with them will pass over to you. Even if it didn't, for me personally, it's a no brainer to put the bird somewhere he'll experience entertainment and companionship. The plus side is, him being exposed to your parents during the days will make him become used to humans in general, which will make earning his trust easier.
> 
> Though that being said, a spanner was thrown in the works when you mentioned dogs. You need to make 200% sure that wherever the bird cage is, is absolutely impossible for the dogs to jump up and reach. Even if you're certain it's impossible for the dogs to get to him, you need to triple check. Too many posts on this forums about birds being bitten or killed by pets.
> 
> The door being open for the dogs isn't a big deal (in terms of it's a small change you can make when budgie is having out of cage time). We never let our dogs free roam in and out of the garden, we'd let them out during specific times of the day, but I suppose if it's what you and your family are used to. I don't know how willing your parents would be to upend their routine and only open the door when the dogs are allowed to go out and the bird is in the cage. Either way, there'll be zero out of cage time for the first few weeks as he acclimates, so it's not an issue at the moment. As time goes on, I'm sure you and your parents will figure out a routine, when you let him out, you can put the dogs in another room or close them out in the garden to let the bird be safe to roam.


I dont think our youngest dog would stay in the same room as she is terrified if birds


----------

